# The Virus RDA



## Nightwalker (28/9/16)

This is a beast of a dripper. Why haven't we seen them in the shops? Wow, look at it..


----------



## zadiac (28/9/16)

Aaand then the bottom airflow ruined it for me.....sigh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Aaand then the bottom airflow ruined it for me.....sigh


Surprise buddy. They thought of us Kennedy style airflow haters. Twist the barrel and bottom airflow is off and middle airflow activated!! Winner


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

@zadiac, you can close off the bottom airflow and use only the side airflow. It's designed for either one or the other but not both.

The Vaping Bogan liked this dripper. He had one or two minor niggles but gave it a good review.

Cigreen's other RDA, the Gear, also got rave reviews. No SA vendors seem interested in them, though. Their drippers are apparently very solidly built and well machined, big chunky pieces of kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Surprise buddy. They thought of us Kennedy style airflow haters. Twist the barrel and bottom airflow is off and middle airflow activated!! Winner





RichJB said:


> @zadiac, you can close off the bottom airflow and use only the side airflow. It's designed for either one or the other but not both.
> 
> The Vaping Bogan liked this dripper. He had one or two minor niggles but gave it a good review.
> 
> Cigreen's other RDA, the Gear, also got rave reviews. No SA vendors seem interested in them, though. Their drippers are apparently very solidly built and well machined, big chunky pieces of kit.



Thanks guys. Didn't stay long enough to see that.

@RichJB, the Vaping Bogan isn't someone I follow. He irritates the crap out of me. Why every second word needs to be c*** or f*** is beyond me, but thanks for the info on the atty. Will have a look.


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

Yeah, he's very raw but he's an Aussie so what can you expect?  He was also the first of the major reviewers to do the Virus, nobody else seems to have got one yet. I'd like to hear what Vaping with Vic says before deciding on whether to get one.


----------



## Nightwalker (28/9/16)

I've decided that if I don't see one in shops soon, gonna order from overseas. Gotta have this


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

Watched the video, love this RDA. Who can I give my money to?


----------



## Nightwalker (29/9/16)

I'm watching the sites carefully for this.
Sadly nothing yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

If you find anything please post a link here for us @Nightwalker I'm sure there might be others that want one too


Nightwalker said:


> I'm watching the sites carefully for this.
> Sadly nothing yet




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (29/9/16)

I'll take two thank you very much... Going to have to convince some vendor to bring these in or maybe a group buy


----------

